# UV Steriliser Bulb



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I want the advice of some experts here. I have a UV steriliser 9w, can I use a 11w bulb, the power supply says 115v 60Hz. The only reason I ask is because I do have a couple of extra 11w bulbs. Appreciate your feedback


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not an expert but I don’t think so, at my last real job we used a forty watt ballast to test fluorescent bulbs from 40 down and I was told you can run lower but not higher


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Carl is correct, you can use a lower wattage but you can't go up. The ballast that delivers a certain amount of power (watts) based on needs of design. Most of the ballasts used are the "cap and tar" type.

If you want to go up in wattage, you have to change the ballast to suit the power/watt demand of the bulb.


----------

